# Communion by intinction.



## Captain Picard (Sep 16, 2015)

Is anyone aware as to the history or lack thereof of the practice of intinction among the churches of the Reformation?


----------



## Edward (Sep 16, 2015)

Lane's (Greenbaggins) paper might be a good place to start for a background on the subject: http://theaquilareport.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/IntinctionPaper.pdf


----------

